

This is how Google is killing the Web - shacharz
https://medium.com/p/d9baf7179950

======
tompko
This article misses that the browser version of installing an app on a
computer is bookmarking a web page in your browser. With cloud syncing I can
even take my bookmarks with me across different computers.

In their example, if I came across a useful website called 'Stayful' it would
be bookmarked and available for quick access the next time I'm planning a
holiday.

~~~
row1e
Chances are you have more than 50 bookmarks. Mainstream users have a hard time
finding what they saved on their bookmarks. Except for being synced on the
cloud. We are still confined to the same bookmark experience we had 20 years
ago.

~~~
tompko
I've got several hundred bookmarks, but they're certainly better sorted than
the apps on my phone. I've got them in subfolders by type, and as another
poster noted the address bar autofills from the bookmarks so it takes me no
time at all to find any of my bookmarked pages.

In contrast I can only sort the apps on my phone on to one of several pages,
and to find one I have to flick through them looking for a particular icon. I
don't even get customized text descriptions, let alone subfolders, customized
icons...

------
agarwlGaurav
The obvious truth (axiom in mathematics) in the article is Google search is
hiding the applications by showing only the search box and not showing lot of
icons like windows desktop or smartphone. I argue it is not true, I assume the
following is obvious

1\. Windows desktop or smartphone usually show 50-100 application 2\. Google
search has to show billions of web pages

therefore I argue that it is simple impossible for Google to show billion of
pages like Windows desktop and smartphone. Hence Google show the search box
instead of icons.

~~~
row1e
Don't think the problem is with the amount of indexed pages. Just the way we
need to access what we already know and use. Chrome provides us with the top 8
most frequent sites. This keeps us going again and again to the same sites.
Harder to make a habit around a new site.

------
Navarr
Bunch of FUD, especially considering Chrome Apps that do the same thing as
desktop apps. Google isn't killing the web; at the very least not like this.

